# Is this cage appropriate?



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade my hedgehogs home and will be buying her a bigger cage in the next two weeks, though the cage she currently has is acceptable, bigger is most defiantly better. 

I've only had my hedgie since April 18, so a little over a month now and I adore her. I am a very proud owner indeed.  So, I had a question regarding housing to all you hedgie owners out there who have more experience than myself.

This is the cage I'm looking into. http://www.petsmart.com/product/zoom/in ... d=12073829

It does have a divider with a small ramp however, the divider and ramp is removable. My hedgie isn't much of a climber but for safety precautions I am thinking I'd like to line the cage walls just to ensure she doesn't attempt to climb them and hurt herself. I will also be buying some new fleece liners as her old ones won't fit properly into the new cage.

As long as I have a heat source (That being her ceramic heater) would the cage be appropriate for a mild mannered hedgie?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

i've heard that if you blow on it, that the cage collapses. It's much easier and less expensive to build a C&C cage that size.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the info maybe a C & C cage is the way to go.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It only cost me about $35 to make.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd say thats the best cage you can get at a local shop. Its ment for guinea pigs but would do just fine!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say that it's the best store bought cage, but it's not the worst either. Its acceptable for a hedgehog yes. There are a few people with them on this forum. They are flimsy, but using zip ties to secure the walls helps. As long as you don't have other pets that might try to get in (bird, ferret, cat, dog, etc) and you aren't moving it around, it would be fine. Though C&C cages are cheaper and sturdier.

IMO, the best store bought cage is the Ferret Nation. However, unless you use the loft (which would require modifications), the whole top 12" is kind of wasted. Making the modifications to the lofts so that they are completely safe and can still use CHE's and wheels, has been a pain in the butt. C&C cages are a good and popular option though. Just make sure you have a lid and the coroplast is at least 8" tall.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Christemo said:


> i've heard that if you blow on it, that the cage collapses. It's much easier and less expensive to build a C&C cage that size.


ill agree with that they are incredibly flimsy and dont really have a bottom, and the plastic floor isnt attatched well so its a pain to move ( had it for guinea pigs way back)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a decent cage and needs no modification. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753290

The Ferret Nation or Critter Nation is the best and one of the most popular cages. The loft is unnecessary but if used, needs to be modified. It is fairly easy to do.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i actually have the cage Nancy's talking about and it is a good, little sturdy cage, but i didn't feel it was big enough so i ended up drilling a hole in the side and attaching a 4 inch pvc pipe and connected it to a rubbermaid tote so the hedgie can run back and forth between the two via the pvc pipe. everyone i've used it with loves it (actually have Jeremiah in it now because i got sick and tired of the c&c cage coming apart despite many zip ties). connecting the two is very easy you just drill the hole on both containers to fit the pvc pipe almost perfectly so it doesn't slip out nor need any pvc glue which is so strong it will burn a hedgies nose and throat.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This place has the cages Nancy posted pretty cheap, you can even save more on a three pack lol. Free shipping if you buy $75 worth of stuff. 

http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/11442-105645


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually have that cage and I love it. I agree that it's a little wobbly, but it's never collapsed. It's lightweight, has lots of room, the canvas bottom is easy to wipe clean, and Petunia has no problem scrambling up and down the little ramp. Since the bars aren't horizontal, you don't have to worry about a hedgie climbing them. I found one on Amazon.com for under $40, and I have no regrets.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Wow, thank you everyone for all the great suggestions!  I absolutely adore this forum and all of the dedicated people on it. It's nice to have such knowledgeable hedgie owners all in one place.


----------

